# Eid Break Announced



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Details can be seen here, though it will ultimately depending on the moon sighting for those of us who won't be getting a full week off

gulfnews : Eid Al Fitr holidays announced for all sectors in UAE


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Boo :'( so we only get 2 days off!! that's SUCKS big time, I was daydreaming about a whole week off 

_"The private sector will observe the first and second days of the month of Shawwal as the Eid Al Fitr holiday. The workers will be entitled to two full paid days, as per the decree signed by Labour Minister Saqr Gobash Saeed Gobash."_


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Loca, you will need to work in the government sector if you'd like a whole week off 

Eid Mubarak in advance to all the wonderful people of the UAE  

Thanks Ogri for posting. Here's hoping the first day of Eid is Wednesday!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

As per my company's HR Eid starts on Wednesday "_will be observing on August 31 and Sep 1st_ "

Eid Mubarak to everybody and can't wait for next year's Ramadan


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You "Can`t wait for next years Ramadan", thanks that really made me laugh!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Did I mention that I have the whole week off


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:jaw:  :hurt: :drama: :boxing: :fencing: :thumb: :tongue: :clap2:  :grouphug:

You get the picture!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

@maz: WHERE DO YOU WORK??????????????????  
should I send you my CV???? 

Well, congrats and I share Pam's feelings hehe


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> :jaw:  :hurt: :drama: :boxing: :fencing: :thumb: :tongue: :clap2:  :grouphug:
> 
> You get the picture!


Lol, I'm under attack. Hmm, maybe I should not mention that I've just come back from a week's leave as well! 2 straight weeks off work - life is hard!  :behindsofa:

Do I detect a hint of forum jealousy.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

loca said:


> @maz: WHERE DO YOU WORK??????????????????
> should I send you my CV????
> 
> Well, congrats and I share Pam's feelings hehe


Look on the bright side, private companies tend to give a day off for Xmas. I have to take annual leave!! You can all have your revenge over the festive season. 

Back to enjoying my week off.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

still not good enough "bright side" for the private companies  you need to do so much better than that... hehe...

Enjoy your week off, following your other week off  (big jealous tone right there!)


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Did I mention that I have the whole week off


show off


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't get Christmas off! It's part of my vacation!! :hurt:

But we love you Maz so it's ok. Enjoy your time off


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Did I mention that I have the whole week off


Yep I have the whole week off as well


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If this were Facebook, I'd have "unfriended" Maz and Infamous by now


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Where do they work??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :smash:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> If this were Facebook, I'd have "unfriended" Maz and Infamous by now


You all love me really.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My wife comes back from the UK tomorrow. She is off for the week as well. So she has been in the UK for 2 1/2 weeks, then straight back to a week off.

Me, if I am very lucky, will get 3 days off


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> You all love me really.


And now you can put the cream on top if you tell us your I guess very, very low salary........


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well i`ll cheer you up, as I get no days off for Eid or any other public holidays and no I don`t get a day in lieu or extra pay. I do however get a shed load of holidays which makes up for it.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Eid Mubarak for all members 

I got this week off as well and I started to feel bored nothing to do 

I guess timing work helps not to get this feels


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

So basically we have to wait until this evening to discover whether we're working tomorrow or not? Have a vague recollection last year I waited to hear it announced on the evening news, but then again I've been asleep since then. Please feel free to correct me


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What is everyone doing for the Eid Holidays? 
Trying to get some ideas on what to do besides being caught in shopping mall stampedes!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

tarek.m2day said:


> and I started to feel bored nothing to do
> 
> I guess timing work helps not to get this feels


Why don't you travel? I've also got a week off and will be traveling . I just need to decide where still.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone heard any news on the sighting yet? I can't find anything online. Just want to know if I need to go to work tomorrow or not!

Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

According to Gulf News it will be tomorrow:

gulfnews : First day of Eid Al Fitr in the UAE on Tuesday

Eid Mubarak everyone


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Dubai1 said:


> According to Gulf News it will be tomorrow:
> 
> gulfnews : First day of Eid Al Fitr in the UAE on Tuesday
> 
> Eid Mubarak everyone


Excellent news! 3 days off for me! Eid Mubarak!


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Eid is definitely tomorrow. Have a good holiday everybody.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Been off since last Wednesday


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Going into work tomorrow anyway so I don't have to work Thursday. At least the roads will be quiet.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm doing tomorrow too.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

Will anything be open today or tomorrow - thgt I'd ask before heading out as might as well save the trip if all will be closed?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mitchell0417 said:


> Will anything be open today or tomorrow - thgt I'd ask before heading out as might as well save the trip if all will be closed?


Aside from offices, it's business as usual. All the shopping malls, tourist attractions, etc will all be open. In actual fact, I don't think that there is even one day of the year when the shopping malls close.


----------

